# brown/pink discharge



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hiya. hope you can help me?? 
I had a blastocyst ET on 1st August. I was told to test on the 14th August by the clinic and with the test they gave me. 2 day before test date, I have a little bit of light brown on the tissue after I wiped after a wee. Did the test and it was a very very faint line. I rang the clinic and they said it could be one of 2 things. Either you are losing the pregnancy, or the hcg level is too low yet and 24 hrs can make a huge difference. I bought a pack of 2 clearblue tests and re-tested the following day. the result was positive, re-tested the next day and the positive sign was very strong.

My worry is, the brown discharge is still there and today there was a little bit of pink. I am wondering if I should do another test tomorrow? I am also taking utrogestan capsules vaginally and noticed that I produce more of the brown discharge after taking them. I have to do that twice a day. When I get up in the morning to go to the loo before I take the Utrogestan, I have very little brown on the tissue. 

I am so worried that I have already lost my pregnanacy. 

Thankyou in anticiapation. x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi PCM

Ladies often find when using pessaries they have a vaginal loss of some description. 

A brown loss is old blood so this is reassuring. 

It is impossible to know what is going on without testing your HCG levels. 

I would leave it a few days before testing as if you are testing daily you are going to stress yourself out. 

Do you have follow up arranged with your clinic? 

Kaz cxx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Kaz.
I did my first test on Tues and it was very faint, another on Wed and Thur and they were even stronger lines. I did another one today (Sunday) and the clearblue positive was even stonger that before.
So Im not going to stress over the brown anymore, just going to take each day as it comes and take it easy.
I have a scan Sept 3rd, so it will be 5 week since ET.

Thankyou again Kaz, I appreciated your reply


----------

